# UPS Dropped this box and RAN



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Bombed Again!!! Thank You, Jenady!!! Wow! I'm going to have to have a WaxingMoonWood Herf one of these days!!! My mailbox is blowing up, fellas! But, I LOVE IT!!!

How could you not love getting a package like this!

Padron Serie 1926 - Maduro's

No 1, No. 2, No. 9 & No. 6 - Wow!!!

nub Sampler

2 Habano's, 2 Connecticuts & 2 Cameroons.....


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Now that's a nice bomb bro congrats, WTG Jenady!!


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Dam Very Very Nice.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

I have that same box of Padron's... you're stoked!


----------



## MrLexus (Dec 31, 2009)

Nom Nom Nom. Those all of those look mighty tastey.


----------



## ferks012 (Nov 13, 2009)

That bomb makes me nausious. Because i think i would have a hard time not lighting them up one after another!! WTG


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow, what a hit!


----------



## mdrumm (Nov 12, 2009)

I didn't see the mushroom cloud...............


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Very nice hit!!! Enjoy those Padron's!!!


----------



## paul01036 (Nov 29, 2008)

WaxingMoon said:


> Bombed Again!!! Thank You, Jenady!!! Wow! I'm going to have to have a WaxingMoonWood Herf one of these days!!! My mailbox is blowing up, fellas! But, I LOVE IT!!!
> 
> How could you not love getting a package like this!
> 
> ...


I am going to check my mail box!! Great bomb


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

The 1926 Padrons are simply AMAZING.

Enjoy!


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Very Kool and very deserving


----------



## RazzBarlow (Dec 8, 2009)

Very nice hit. Enjoy those Padrons, Ed! The Padron line is fast becoming my favorite.

Marshall


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

That's a hell of a shot! Enjoy.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

That looks to be more like a nuclear device. Very nice!


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Wow what a hit. That can knock you off your feet. Well deserved Ed.


----------



## Jimbo57 (Aug 15, 2009)

Wow, what a blast that must have made!


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Bravo Jenady! I haven't tried Padron yet but that box of them looks freakin sweet. Very nice hit.


----------



## quesadilla (Dec 9, 2009)

A beautiful humidor by shuckins, now this... god pass on some of your internet forum charisma.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Woodworking is very rewarding eh Ed? Super nice hit!

Well done Jenady!


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

I've yet to have a Padron. Way to hawl it! Gratz.


----------



## ROB968323 (Aug 27, 2008)

Fantastic hit.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

VERY nice hit!!


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Totally enjoying one of the Nub - Habano's...... Thanks again, Jim!!!
It was fantastic and the timing couldn't have been better....
Double Vortex going on here, bro!!!


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Very nicely done.


----------



## dmisc (Dec 1, 2009)

If i was the UPS guy, i have ran too. That bomb looked dangerous.


----------

